# Racial Statistics in the NBA?



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Does anybody have the information which would break down different race groups into percentages? I need this for an article I am doing concerning racism. Please do not reply with a link to Wikipedia because it is a non-credible source. 

I think the total of black players in the league is at around 80% but I need exact figures please, and if at all possible team breakdowns as well.

Thankyou


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

hello?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

The UCF (University of Central Florida) Sports Business Program always does their diversity studies. This should help you out, it's as last season, I believe. It's got players, coaches, management, ownership, administration, employees, doctors, trainers, and radio & tv announcers statistics back into the 90's. Check the appendix for the statistics:

http://www.bus.ucf.edu/sport/public/downloads/2006_NBA_RGRC_PR.pdf



Some other sports diversity studies here:
http://www.bus.ucf.edu/sport/cgi-bin/site/sitew.cgi?page=/ides/index.htx


----------



## MLKG (Aug 25, 2003)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players?league=nba&position=all

Have a day.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks, owe you guys especially Enigma owe you big time seen as though this essay is due tomorow :biggrin:

edit - Enigma that pdf if great!


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

For anyone else interested:

According to the report, as of last season:

White: 21%; 91 players
African-Americans: 75%; 330 players
Latino: 3%; 13 players
Asian: <1%; 2 players
Other: 1%; 4 players
International: 19%; 82 players


I realize that doesn't add up to 100%. The international category obviously overlaps with some of the other categories.


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Porn_Player said:


> Thanks, owe you guys especially Enigma owe you big time seen as though this essay is due tomorow :biggrin:
> 
> edit - Enigma that pdf if great!


:cheers:


----------

